# claiming tax back



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi I have been told that now that I live and work in Cyprus I can claim back my last 6 years of tax which I paid in the UK. Can anyone tell me if this right or not and if i can how do I go about doing it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> Hi I have been told that now that I live and work in Cyprus I can claim back my last 6 years of tax which I paid in the UK. Can anyone tell me if this right or not and if i can how do I go about doing it.


Highly unlikely. You may be able to claim some back for the past tax year, but only in certain circumstances can you claim back as far as 6 years. This happens very rarely.

This link might answer some of your questions

Claiming Back Tax When Working Abroad


----------

